

Virtualisation: It’s a Technology, not a Religion - pjhyett
http://www.anchor.com.au/blog/2009/09/virtualisation-its-a-technology-not-a-religion/

======
jsz0
Virtualization hardware is cheap so there's no major downside in over
engineering. You'll probably be paying more for your office desks & chairs
than a beefy virtualization hardware platform. Getting tangled up in
commercial software licenses per VM is where things can get ugly.

